# distal rectal pouch washout



## cynthiabrown (Jul 26, 2012)

my dr did open hartmans with disatl rectal wahout...due to thick stool through out the colon decision was made to perform rectal wash out. victryl suture was used to create purse-string suture near site of perforation. enterotmy was created , foley catheter inserted into opening. 1 liter saline irrigated distal pouch until clear. catheter removed enetertomy closed using purse string.is this a billable service with 44025   or am i way off!


----------



## colorectal surgeon (Aug 17, 2012)

Check out 44701 intraoperative colonic lavage. This is an add on code


----------



## cynthiabrown (Aug 20, 2012)

thanks


----------

